# ... e i figli crescono ...



## oro.blu (18 Gennaio 2016)

Sono sconcertata! ...Mio figlio stasera porta a cena (pizza) la "morsetta" per festeggiare il mese    .
Fa 17 anni fra un mese e mezzo....
Ieri sera quando a tavola ce l'ha detto suo padre è scoppiato a ridere... Io mi sono trattenuta...ma un mezzo sorrisetto mi scappava... UN MESE  Mi festeggiano il mese....oioioioioioioi.......

Mentre sua sorella che ne fa 21 mi dice che "momentaneamente" non le interessa avere "interessi", secondo me mi sa che più furba ...

.....MA UN MESE !!!!:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Sono sconcertata! ...Mio figlio stasera porta a cena (pizza) la "morsetta" per festeggiare il mese    .
> Fa 17 anni fra un mese e mezzo....
> Ieri sera quando a tavola ce l'ha detto suo padre è scoppiato a ridere... Io mi sono trattenuta...ma un mezzo sorrisetto mi scappava... UN MESE  Mi festeggiano il mese....oioioioioioioi.......
> 
> ...


Se festeggia il "mesanniversario" deve avere una cotta, pavana, scuffia ect ect esagerata !!!!


----------



## Spot (18 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se festeggia il "mesanniversario" deve avere una cotta, pavana, scuffia ect ect esagerata !!!!


Ma no, va di moda da un bel po'


----------



## oro.blu (18 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma no, va di moda da un bel po'



 se va di moda 
ciumbia son proprio giurassica


----------



## oro.blu (18 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se festeggia il "mesanniversario" deve avere una cotta, pavana, scuffia ect ect esagerata !!!!



ero più per la tua versione :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Sono sconcertata! ...Mio figlio stasera porta a cena (pizza) la "morsetta" per festeggiare il mese    .
> Fa 17 anni fra un mese e mezzo....
> Ieri sera quando a tavola ce l'ha detto suo padre è scoppiato a ridere... Io mi sono trattenuta...ma un mezzo sorrisetto mi scappava... UN MESE  Mi festeggiano il mese....oioioioioioioi.......
> 
> ...


sarebbe strano il contrario  mi ricordo mia figlia alle elementari, le bambine ai maschietti se li rigiravano come volevano :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2016)

Io ho festeggiato tutti i mesi del primo
Anno e avevo l'età di tuo figlio. Poi ogni anno fino ad ora.
Quest'anno sono 30 anni insieme tra matrimonio e fidanzamento


----------



## oro.blu (19 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho festeggiato tutti i mesi del primo
> Anno e avevo l'età di tuo figlio. Poi ogni anno fino ad ora.
> Quest'anno sono 30 anni insieme tra matrimonio e fidanzamento


Anche noi abbiamo sempre festeggiato, ma solo l'anno...per dire il vero IO mi sono sempre ricordata...21 febbraio 87 quest'anno fanno 29...
Mi viene la tristezza...  
Gli voglio infondo bene ma sento di non amarlo più...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Sono sconcertata! ...Mio figlio stasera porta a cena (pizza) la "morsetta" per festeggiare il mese    .
> Fa 17 anni fra un mese e mezzo....
> Ieri sera quando a tavola ce l'ha detto suo padre è scoppiato a ridere... Io mi sono trattenuta...ma un mezzo sorrisetto mi scappava... UN MESE  Mi festeggiano il mese....oioioioioioioi.......
> 
> ...


Anche i miei hanno festeggiato il mese ... poi il secondo tra loro ... il terzo di nuovo con noi come il sesto ... il grande l'anno .. ecc ... di cosa ti preoccupi? Sono ragazzi, è normale.


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Anche i miei hanno festeggiato il mese ... poi il secondo tra loro ... il terzo di nuovo con noi come il sesto ... il grande l'anno .. ecc ... di cosa ti preoccupi? Sono ragazzi, è normale.



mica son preoccupata...


----------



## georgemary (20 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Sono sconcertata! ...Mio figlio stasera porta a cena (pizza) la "morsetta" per festeggiare il mese    .
> Fa 17 anni fra un mese e mezzo....
> Ieri sera quando a tavola ce l'ha detto suo padre è scoppiato a ridere... Io mi sono trattenuta...ma un mezzo sorrisetto mi scappava... UN MESE  Mi festeggiano il mese....oioioioioioioi.......
> 
> ...


ma da sempre si festeggiano i mesi! Almeno io non ci tenevo tanto, ma ho visto sempre comunque ricordare il mese


----------

